# BCS: I hated the character that he played in the film



## Bosta

I'm trying to say:

I hated the character that he played in the film but his acting was great, wasn't it?

Mrzio sam karakter (that)  je igrao u filmu ali sjajno je glumio, zar ne?

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Bojan

Translation is "Mrzeo sam lik koji je igrao u filmu, ali sjajno je glumio, zar ne?"


----------



## slavic_one

Mrzio sam ulogu koju je glumio u filmu, ali gluma mu je bila odlična, zar ne?
or maybe it'd be better to put first part in present:
Mrzim tu njegovu ulogu iz filma, ali ju je odglumio odlično, zar ne?


----------



## Bosta

Thanks to both of you. 
I see mrzeti is prefered in Serbian and mrziti in Croatian. Does anyone know which of these would be most likely to be used in Sarajevo?


----------



## Duya

_Mrziti_ is ijekavian form, used in whole Bosnia and Croatia.


----------



## Orlin

Hteo bih da dodam da originalna verzija Boste može da se takođe koristi jer nije (potpuno) pogrešna, samo ima neku drugu stilsku vrednost (vidite stilističku karakteristiku reči "karakter" u tom značenju prema HJP):
http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=el5gXBM%3D


----------



## Bojan

Orlin, native speaker would pick here _lik_ or _uloga_ and not _karakter_. In any case sentence will be understood, but _lik_ and _uloga_ are both better picks. At least to my ears, version with word _karakter_ sounds odd.


----------



## Duya

Bojan said:


> Orlin, native speaker would pick here _lik_ or _uloga_ and not _karakter_. In any case sentence will be understood, but _lik_ and _uloga_ are both better picks. At least to my ears, version with word _karakter_ sounds odd.



I was about to say the same when my browser crashed .


----------



## Orlin

Bojan said:


> Orlin, native speaker would pick here _lik_ or _uloga_ and not _karakter_. In any case sentence will be understood, but _lik_ and _uloga_ are both better picks. At least to my ears, version with word _karakter_ sounds odd.


 
To je i meni očigledno, slažem se s Vama. Mislim da je smisao poslednih nekoliko postova diskusije *oceniti pokušaj thread startera* - on mora da zna koliko blizo je do pravog prevoda bio.


----------

